# Intros numero deux



## MariHxc (May 23, 2007)

the boys have known each other for two days now and it's like they've been together all their lives. i couldn't be happier 

in the pictures where you can see Edward and Figgy's cage, ignore how bare it is. i'm in the process of moving them to the ferret cage, so all of their things are slowly starting to go there. don't worry, when i'm home, they're rarely ever in their cages, so they get plenty of play time!  and also, you can see how dirty Fig looks, he needs a bath, i know! i wish i could get all the cute "group groom times" but as soon as i get the camera out i think they all feel they have to 'man up' and start wrestling.

























and i know this next one is blurry, but it's adorable 


















more pictures soon


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

Is it just me or has Figgy gotten biiiiig?

Very cute! Glad to hear it's going good


----------



## MariHxc (May 23, 2007)

he's huge now! i forgot how fast the little ones grow up. i hope he gets as big as the other hairless he was with... that guy was a MONSTER.


----------



## MariHxc (May 23, 2007)

i swear, i should NEVER post about how well my boys are doing! i came home last night from my boyfriend's house to a bloody leg on Vincent. he not only has bites on his leg, but one on his back. his leg is swollen some, but he can use it fully and the bites are scabbed up. so he's now in with Figgy, while Bleeker and Edward are together. 

sooooo, i'm gonna try the group bath and try again.


----------



## phaidraft (Apr 9, 2008)

Oh, cute!

I hope Vincent is ok!


----------



## CeilingofStars (Apr 21, 2008)

EWWWW naked goolies!!! ^_^

Very cute boys.


----------



## Caity (Apr 1, 2008)

Your fuzzy in the top pic looks just like my Ody!


----------



## MariHxc (May 23, 2007)

Caity said:


> Your fuzzy in the top pic looks just like my Ody!


that's the boy Edward and Bleeker were picking on, Vincent. buuuut, his bites all have nice scabs on them, so they'll be healed in no time. i had them all out again today and i found Ed, Vince, and Bleek cuddled up under the blanket sleeping. it was the cutest thing.. i guess he forgave them  i would have taken a picture, but of course, both my camera and my phone were dead


----------



## MariHxc (May 23, 2007)

never try to pick up a scared rat while your mom is vacuuming..
the whole entire sink was covered in blood, but i couldn't show the whole effect of it cause i started to get woozy.. there was blood all over my pants, the floor, all over my phone, and some in the cage. it was my first real rat bite, so i had to get a picture haha. 

thank you Vincent!!









after i got the bleeding to stop, i got him back out. (he was laying in the corner of his cage like he was in time-out) we made up and he apologized for biting me


----------



## AlienMando (Jan 19, 2008)

OMG


----------



## MariHxc (May 23, 2007)

AlienMando said:


> OMG


haha, that wasn't even half of it. i don't think i've ever bled that much.
and now i can't feel the tip of my finger.. my boyfriend is scaring the living daylights out of me telling me he may have damaged some nerves.


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

Lol rat bites can be a PITA sometimes. I absolutely HATE finger bites (got a great one today! Thanks Ray).

I once got bitten on the joint of my finger and the teeth punctured the joint, although it doesn't hurt normally, if my hands get cold it gets really painful. It's just one of those things yanno? You just shrug it off, learn your lesson, and start over.


----------



## MariHxc (May 23, 2007)

oh man. the joint bite sounds painful! the only other time i've been bitten was by Captain on my foot (and that was just because i had my feet on his cage and he was telling me he was out of food and was hungry :lol. and it didn't even really bleed, it was just enough to break the skin and bleed a bit. 

but today, i had Figgy and Vincent in the ferret cage in the living room to see if the bar spacing was too wide to have them in there without the hardware cloth. and like i said, my mom started vacuuming in the same room. i thought they'd be fine since i've vacuumed around them before, but i guess it was just too much for Vince. he knew what he did as soon as it happened though. he looked so sad!


----------

